# Furnace



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

My furnace will not light,I am thinking it is my regulater. The 3 stove top burners and refridg still works. I had the same problem on a pop-up and the reguater solved the problem. I was wondering if any one had any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Regulator could be it but there are many causes for the furnace to fail to light.

Can you list the actions you have taken and a bit more detail in the symptoms you are seeing.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with CamperAndy - could be regulator or the other 20 things that will cuase it not to light ... one of the biggest things we have seen is a small spider or ant or something that gets in there and blocks the path .. even a spider web will cuase it not to lit ... personally I always think that things with gas involved are best dealt with by the dealer if possible...

also suggest you add the type of trailer and year you have to the signature block so we can see what we are giving advice on...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Be sure and purge your gas lines by lighting up all the stove units. Doing that will get all the air bubbles out of the system and make everything else light up faster. Try that before tearing into anything else since it don't cost nothing to try it.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The furnace is the longest gas run in the 26RS. It usualy takes 2 tries if it isn't used often. I see it is a 2002. I suspect a rusted vane switch. moving air blows a vane which trips a switch to turn the gas on to the furnace 
Does the fan run? can you hear the tick tick of the lighter?


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

yes I can here the igniter everything sounds like it is going to work but it does not


----------

